# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turku - Masku - Mynämäki -bussiliikenteen kilpailutus

## JT

Varsinais-Suomen ELY-keskus on aloittanut Turku - Masku - Mynämäki -välisen bussiliikenteen (linjat 117 ja 118) kilpailuttamisen 1.1.2017 - 30.6.2019 (+ 1v 11kk optio) väliselle ajalle nettomallilla:

- ratkaisuperusteena halvin hinta
- liikenne näyttäisi vaativan 6 linja-autoa
- kaiken kaluston oltava matalalattiaista (low entry) ja vähintään Euro3-päästötasoa
- maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/tar...-#.Vw5GhHbLLri

----------


## 034

Tämä kenties alkanut jo selviämään mutta toistaiseksi virallisia dokumentteja en löytänyt?

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt löytyy virallistakin tietoa: jälki-ilmoitus. Voittaja on J. Vainion Liikenne Oy

----------

